# Newborn kitten help please



## pulsar_stu (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi.

Our cat gave birth to 4 kittens 3 days ago.

We had been toldby friends not to touch themand leave them alone...
We really wanted to pick them up and check them over etc so looked on the internet for advice and found out it was ok to hold them and is encouraged to do so.
So we picked them up one by one, checked them over and weighed them...
3 of the kittens are between 170grams and 180grams
The smaller one is only 147grams
We watched them and noticed the small one gets pushed out of the way by the other 3 kittens when they are all fighting to feed.
We have been making sure ther kitten is feeding now by stopping the other kittens from pushing it off.
we move the other kittens onto other nipples.
I did this twice today and the kitten fed well, but this afternoon the kitten dosnt want to feed. is this ok?
or should we get some formular and a nursing bottle and feed it ourselves?
The kitten is lively enough and if it dosnt want you to keep trying to get it to feed it crys out. and trys to get away from you.
Im guessing its the runt of the litter?

Any hints or tips are greatly recieved!

Thankyou.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

147g is still a reasonable weight for the little one. They don't need to feed all of the time and it may just have been full at the time. Keep an eye on it and make sure that it gets its share of milk by weighing daily at around the same time. Look for an increase of 10g a day roughly. You can keep a check on the others too the same way.


----------



## pulsar_stu (Jan 20, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> 147g is still a reasonable weight for the little one. They don't need to feed all of the time and it may just have been full at the time. Keep an eye on it and make sure that it gets its share of milk by weighing daily at around the same time. Look for an increase of 10g a day roughly. You can keep a check on the others too the same way.


Thankyou for your quick reply.

We have just weighed the little one and one of the other ones.
the little one has lost 5 grams since lastnight and the bigger one has put 15 grams on.

Shall i take it to the vets?

or

Do i carry on putting it to the nipple.

or

Buy some formular and nursing seringe and feed it by hand?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If you are confident in hand feeding a newborn kitten then you could top up its feeds. It isn't that easy and you really need someone to show you how. Your vet may be able to help there. Keep trying the kitten on the nipples - the ones lower down the stomach always seem to have more milk in my experience.


----------



## pulsar_stu (Jan 20, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> If you are confident in hand feeding a newborn kitten then you could top up its feeds. It isn't that easy and you really need someone to show you how. Your vet may be able to help there. Keep trying the kitten on the nipples - the ones lower down the stomach always seem to have more milk in my experience.


Thankyou.

Im going to get some formular now and i will see how it goes.

I will search youtube for any videos of how to do it.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

woah...nooo!! you need someone to SHOW you how to do it, NOT videos on youtube you can drown a kitten in minutes if this is down wrong.

Are you weighing them daily at the same time? Its very normal for kittens to gain and even lose, so dont jump into hand rearing!! 

Weigh him again the same time tom and see what his weight is then, once the others are finished move them out of the way (still with mum) and place him on the nipples and let him feed, or do it in 2 / 2 for a hour so he has the pick.

They CAN be handled from birth only if you have a good bond with the mum, was the litter planned? researched? registered cats health tests done etc? 

Even if he gains 7gs Thats good it doesnt have to be 10grams on a day, see what he gains tom then he may just need topping up, id also top up the big ones it may fill them up more so he gets more of mums milk.

but for the love of god call a foster pet worker and ask them to come to your house or the vet and how to feed, dont follow videos!!!


----------



## pulsar_stu (Jan 20, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> woah...nooo!! you need someone to SHOW you how to do it, NOT videos on youtube you can drown a kitten in minutes if this is down wrong.
> 
> Are you weighing them daily at the same time? Its very normal for kittens to gain and even lose, so dont jump into hand rearing!!
> 
> ...


Okay. Thank you i get your point...

We have bought a nursing bottle not a seringe sorry.
So the kitten will be sucling the teat of the nursing bottle like the mommy cats nipple. also we will weigh out the right amount of formular and devide it up into 6 servings.

Thankyou for the help and advice.

We will be very carefull.


----------



## pulsar_stu (Jan 20, 2010)

pulsar_stu said:


> Okay. Thank you i get your point...
> 
> We have bought a nursing bottle not a seringe sorry.
> So the kitten will be sucling the teat of the nursing bottle like the mommy cats nipple. also we will weigh out the right amount of formular and devide it up into 6 servings.
> ...


We tried to get the kitten to suckle on the teat with no success. we will carry on doing what we have been doing since yesterday and seek a vets advice tomorrow if theres no change.

thankyou again.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

awww i hope you manage to succeed. i got what i thought was an 8 wk old kitten, to discover she was only 5! i was besides myself with worry, so i can imagine how much you must be worrying.

at least you are caring enough to want to try and help mum and kittens - my kittens mum wasn't as fortunate and had her babies sold before she was done nurturing them and teaching them the basics. 

best of luck


----------



## SnowKitty (Jan 20, 2012)

pulsar_stu said:


> We tried to get the kitten to suckle on the teat with no success. we will carry on doing what we have been doing since yesterday and seek a vets advice tomorrow if theres no change.
> 
> thankyou again.


Hows the fluffy one getting on?  Best wishes ;x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

did you not read what I just wrote you dont need to buy a bottle, plus kittens wont drink from a teat, you need a special kitten bottle, and im not saying how to do it over the internet there is a few ways that kittens will drink from it.

dont feed her and how many mls are you trying to give her? how often?

You really need to go to a vet and call a foster cat person, I dont know why you are trying to feed her though?? why do you need a syringe??


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Get the kitten to feed with the mother, NOT with a bottle of formula milk, make sure it gets to a good nipple and gets every chance to feed.

If the mother is pushing it away, it is probably just not good. If the kitten is really sick and has little chance of survival, the mother will put it aside to let it die quickly and without suffering. Usually it is best to accept the mother's judgement.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just by reading whats been put on here the kitten is a good weight mum isnt pushing it away...so Im not sure what the worry is, theres always a smaller one in the litter and a bigger one...just life!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I had a kitten like this in last year's litter. He just wasn't suckling and was allowing himself to be pushed away all the time. I simply put him to mum's nipple and helped him latch on, then prevented the other kits from bullying him off until he was full. This takes time, but it's time well spent. I'd do this over formula feeding any time. If the kitten doesn't want to feed, you can't force it, and if you're giving it formula when it's already full, there's a great risk that it won't swallow and you'll simply fill its lungs with milk. That's a horrible, messy way for a kitten to die.

Regardless of what you've bought, bottle or syringe, you still need to be taught in person how to do this. Videos don't prepare you for a struggling kitten, one who is full, one who's so hungry that they pull the teat off and swallow it. For now, just keep putting the kitten with mum, and get your vet to show you how to feed tomorrow if the little one is still losing weight. It's important to always weigh them at the same time every day. Just like humans, kittens' weights fluctuate throughout the day, and that 5 gram loss may well have been because it had a big wee or a poo a couple of minutes before you weighed it.


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,

Just replying to reassure you that Mums milk is best, handrearing brings in a whole load of risks which the kitten can avoid if still feeding from Mum.

My Siamese Tabby Point had six kittens on the 14th Nov, average weight of 4 of the kittens at birth was around 110g but we also got 2 tinys which were only 75g or so - at 3 days old they had only gained 5-7g per day but gaining is gaining and were feeding from Mum.....we went on rota to watch the kittens and make sure the tinys were getting chance to feed just like you are doing but we took in turns every hour to 2 hours to sit with them so that they had 24 hour chance to suckle Mum.

We had a couple of odd loss days but these were followed by gains the day after and kittens are currently 9 weeks and had first jabs today - the two tinys are still much smaller than their litter brothers and sisters but are lively and got a full bill of health from the vet today. No hand feeding was done just very very regular checking and assistance for the little guys.

What I am trying to say is that with a little patience and overseeing if your kitten is suckling from Mum please dont disturb that just keep going with the helping little one to find a nipple and making sure he/she stays latched on until full. I also found weighing at 12 hour intervals helped me as gave me a better indication of exact weight and I could monitor the minute gains and losses better. 

Your kitten is a good weight and hope all goes ok, do you have a breeder friend or mentor you could ask to come and take a look maybe or even better ring the vet for some advice. I know it is worrying time but please dont rush to artificially feed unless advised to do so by a very experienced breeder/foster carer or vet who will show you what to do and also tell you the risks and how to sterilise equipment etc and avoid the lungs etc etc.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

Can't add anything much except that in MY opinion I would be seeking veterinary advice - personally I wouldn't even contemplate hand feeding UNLESS my vet advised it and it was under their supervision as the mums milk provides more than just food - it gives antibodies etc to help fight of infections -but as I've said thats only MY opinion

will keep fingers crossed that your little one is Ok and feeds from mum soon


----------



## pulsar_stu (Jan 20, 2010)

Thankyou to everyone that has replied.

The little one has lost 10 grams in 2 days but is still very livley and when we put it on the nipple it feeds.
We are now going to do this every hour to see if it wants to feed.
We have decided to take everyones advice not to bottle feed the little one.

Mommy cat is still very loving to it and is cleaning it etc. 

We are proberbly over reacting because this is the first time we have had newborn kittens, we only got our first cat 2 years ago.
We arnt breeding, this wasnt planned. 

Thankyou again and we will keep you upto date with what happens.


----------



## pulsar_stu (Jan 20, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> did you not read what I just wrote you dont need to buy a bottle, plus kittens wont drink from a teat, you need a special kitten bottle, and im not saying how to do it over the internet there is a few ways that kittens will drink from it.
> 
> dont feed her and how many mls are you trying to give her? how often?
> 
> You really need to go to a vet and call a foster cat person, I dont know why you are trying to feed her though?? why do you need a syringe??


Sorry!

I did read, but was panicking really.


----------



## pulsar_stu (Jan 20, 2010)

SnowKitty said:


> Hows the fluffy one getting on?  Best wishes ;x


He/She is still with us, still being pushed out by the others but we are still pushing on and hopefully will get there in the end.

Thankyou.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

pulsar_stu said:


> Thankyou to everyone that has replied.
> 
> The little one has lost 10 grams in 2 days but is still very livley and when we put it on the nipple it feeds.
> We are now going to do this every hour to see if it wants to feed.
> ...


Hello there, is the little one now 137g's then? weight loss over 2 days with such a young kitten isn't a good sign, I would definately take them all to the vets today and get them checked over, they may not be able to do anything but then again they may find some reason as to why one is losing weight and advise from there x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ok now shes has lost over 2 days we know that something is wrong, one day is normal, 2 days isnt, what have the other babies gained? Can you check in the kittens mouth make sure its fully formed?

Id pop to the vet ask them to show you how too feed and you need one of these:

Catac Standard Feeder-Hyperdrug

but you NEED someone in person to teach you, there are tricks to help them to suckle, but you need to be shown in person, but vets asap as its now been 2 days and kittens go downhill super quick, Id go tonight 

p.s. doesnt matter you are now a breeder, and its up to you to look after the kittens until 12weeks of age, feed them, teach them, vacinate them worm them, insure them and many many other things  oh and neuter mum - no accidents... just owners!


----------



## pulsar_stu (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all.

My mom popped into the vet while she was up town yesterday and the vet said to carry on trying to get it to feed from mommy cat as we were doing. he said the weight of the kitten was still good, but the weight loss was a concern...
He said the kitten might have a cleft pallet. 
The vet said if there was no change by monday morning to take the kitten in and he would have a look for us.
Unfortunatly the kitten passed away through the night  :GUTTED:

I have taken the dead kitten away from the litter, now mommy cat is looking for it, i put her back with the other kittens but she comes straight back out and just sits there as if shes waiting for her kitten to be brought back...

This is normal right?

My son is going to be so upset when he finds out its died  

Thankyou for all the advice over the last few days.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh that is so very sad. i'm sorry the kitty didn't make it. 

i don't know if thats normal or not as i have never breeded, but if it was me i'd be looking for it. 

you did what you could, sometimes it just wasn't meant to be even though that doesn't stop you from being upset. 

take care


----------



## pulsar_stu (Jan 20, 2010)

Thankyou.

Mommy cat is back with the litter now.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

im so sorry about that!
run free little kitten....
sorry i havent bred before but i would imagine it was all normal behaviour, poor mum, give her a hug from me


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that your little one didn't make it 
RIP little kitten
It probably wasn't feeding properly - did you have a look at all to see if there was any obvious problem?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

So sad  Hugs to u xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sorry to hear the kitten passed away._


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sorry to hear that, but a vet wouldnt say that, he either has a cleft palate or now, it easy to tell as the roof of the mouth isnt formed, when they are born they are basically drowning from that point and make alot of noise, they wouldnt be able to suckle, no roof of the mouth to form the tounge against, so the kitten wouldnt have gained weight.

maybe she had a tiny one, but the vet would be able to see it? Sadly things like this do happen, sounds as though she went down pretty quick as you were feeding her last night? 

she may wonder where the kitten has gone, I dont think most notice as they have other kittens so are focused on them, just need to look after mum & kits now.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss :crying:


----------



## VETERINARYMajor (May 11, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> 147g is still a reasonable weight for the little one. They don't need to feed all of the time and it may just have been full at the time. Keep an eye on it and make sure that it gets its share of milk by weighing daily at around the same time. Look for an increase of 10g a day roughly. You can keep a check on the others too the same way.


REAL ANSWER:

There is not a great problem with holding newborns, it is just the idea that since they are still growing that they shouldn't be given any human contact, which with my experience and knowledge is 50% right, although if your are thinking of holding a newborn, it should not be as much as picking up a toddler aged kitten. That being said, only pick the newborn up about 2-3 times a day until its eyes open when u can pick it up at least 4 times but equally spaced and the Queen (mother of kittens) should not feel threatened by your actions. The idea of not holding a newborn kitten is only for the first 2 days, after that follow my instructions and don't take orders from friends who think they know it all.

THANKS!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Why bump up a 6 year old thread? Also nothing wrong with the response that you quoted


----------



## trinamoore (May 9, 2013)

So sorry for your lost rip litter kitten and good luck with your other kittens


----------

